# is house job necessary?



## shb (Mar 14, 2009)

i want to take usmle after doing my mbbs.will house job be useful to me in any way or i should rather take usmle steps soon after mbbs?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

house job isn't helpful for step 1. You should try to take USMLE step 1 as soon as possible after graduating.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

House job is great for learning, especially in Pakistan. Many people regret not doing it, but if you plan to go abroad and study for steps immediately then you can get away with not doing one.


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

MastahRiz and Malik7upurz i am wondering for quite long that if a person completes his/her USMLE(both parts) before graduating his one year would be wasted or not. Although it is very difficult to do USMLE during your 5 years of M.B.B.S but still even if some one do it and get great score his year would still be wasted because till he'll get his degree the ERAS application deadline will pass and he will not be able to apply the same year as he graduates. Is that right or is there some way to save time.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You would save *some *time, but yeah, the earliest you could still match is going to be the year directly following your graduation.

For example, I'm going to graduate this year, 2009. However, that will be in November and the first match that I'll be able to apply for is going to be the 2010 match. If I've already done step 1, I still need to do step 2 and step 3. Some hospitals will not even look at your application no matter how high the step 1 score is if you have not done all three steps. When I graduate in november, I'd still need to do step 2 and step 3 sometime before august of 2010 to apply for the 2010 match. So it doesn't really save time, but it just gives you more time after graduating to focus on Step 2 and Step 3. Instead of having 8 months to do step 1 - 3, you'll have 8 months just for step 2 and 3. However the match you apply for will still be the same as if you graduate, take a few months for step 1, then another month or two for step 2 and 3, which is the most common route for a foreign grad from Pakistan.


----------



## fossa (Jan 3, 2009)

hey masthariz are you a US citizen like were born in the us and came to Pakistan to study---because if you are then I think that you wouldn't have to take step 3 before residency starts-- step 3 is mainly for people who need the visa we only need to take step 1,2 and cs--- am I correct?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, you only need step 1 to even apply for residency. As long as you're scheduled to take the other parts as well, you'll still be able to get interviews if your step 1 score is high enough.


----------

